
Scientists develop a 100 times faster type of memory cell - Lind5
https://mipt.ru/english/news/control_system_for_memory_cells
======
mchahn
This may be a big advance there have always been high-performance options for
computing, storage, and communications at these temperatures. I assume they
haven't been commercialized because of the cooling costs.

